# Book editor



## Necsus

Immagino che l'inglese _editor_ possa essere un fals friend, infatti non lo trovo tradotto con il significato di _editore_, però un _book editor_ che cos'è? Non cura l'edizione/pubblicazione di libri? Dal dialogo non mi sembra che possa essere semplicemente un _revisore_ o _correttore_. Forse è da tradurre con un più generico _curatore_?
Ecco le battute ('The Soloist' obviously):

MARY
I got a phone call from Mark Rosenthal today. Remember him? Book editor.
STEVE
Bob Geldof with a crewcut.
MARY
He's been reading your Nathaniel stuff. He thinks it's genius. Whatever.
STEVE
"Whatever."
MARY
Anyway... he said it's a book. "It's personal. It's political. It's timely. I could sell the shit out of it." (laughs)​ 
Grazie!​


----------



## Siberia

Salve Necsus,
in effetti book editor è chi cura o revisiona il libro piuttosto di chi lo pubblica.

Siberia


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, SIberia. Però qui sembra che proponga di pubblicare un libro. Forse è solo il suo parere in qualità di esperto del settore? Cioè non sarebbe lui a pubblicarlo, ma ritiene che ne valga la pena?


----------



## Siberia

Ma guardando quello che hai scritto bene, i puntini sono nel script originale?  Se si, sembra che non le veniva la parola giusta.  Comunque "editor" si usa come direttore quando si parla di un giornale generalmente e non tutti magari sanno la differenza.
Tutte supposizioni naturalmente 
Siberia


----------



## Necsus

Siberia said:


> Ma guardando quello che hai scritto bene, i puntini sono nel script originale? Se si, sembra che non le veniva la parola giusta. Comunque "editor" si usa come direttore quando si parla di un giornale generalmente e non tutti magari sanno la differenza.
> Tutte supposizioni naturalmente
> Siberia


Ah, no, scusa, i puntini sono rimasti perché la battuta era divisa in due (cominciava fuori campo - li tolgo), in realtà Mary lo dice senza alcuna esiatzione, sa benissimo di cosa si tratta. Inoltre è una giornalista, come Steve, quindi ritengo che usi questi termini con cognizione di causa...
Grazie.


----------



## Siberia

Hi Necsus,
perhaps this may help you decide: http://www.fabjob.com/BookEditor.asp


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... very useful link, Sib! Now I have just to find a way to convey it in Italian...


----------



## Saoul

Io non trovo il termine Editore così poco calzante a dire il vero...


----------



## rubuk

No Saoul, va bene il suggerimento di Siberia, l'Editore è un lavoro ben preciso, Caracciolo era un editore, Mondadori lo era e persino Berlusca, sono dei Publisher. Il lavoro di book editor non lo possiamo confondere con quelllo di publisher, anche se bazzicano lo stesso ambiente, e anche se a volte un editor alla lunga si fa Publisher.
St.


----------



## Necsus

Saoul said:


> Io non trovo il termine Editore così poco calzante a dire il vero...


Ovviamente è il primo a cui ho pensato anch'io, ma dal momento che non l'ho trovato in nessun posto come traduzione di _editor_, mi è sembrato evidente che dovesse trattarsi di un ruolo diverso...  Che però non sembra avere un suo corrispondente preciso in italiano.

Ah, ecco, leggo adesso rubuk. Appunto... Grazie.


----------



## Saoul

Però allora perché dovrebbe "venderne a palate"? Il revisore non vende, revisiona. Forse la stessa incertezza sul ruolo e sul compito era presente in chi ha scritto il copione... o no?


----------



## Necsus

Infatti non credo affatto che si tratti di revisori, ma più di chi decide se vale la pena di (far) pubblicare (da un editore) un libro. Vendere è interesse anche loro, immagino. Dicesi nel sito indicato da Sib:
"Book Editors are the people who shape what the world reads. They decide which manuscripts are worthly of becoming published books, and then they turn those manuscripts into masterpieces."


----------



## Saoul

I'm lost, now.


----------



## miri

Ciao Necsus !  Questa volta non dovrei fare confusione , spero.
Allora, book editor (Book editors read manuscripts (aka unpublished drafts of books) and decide whether the work should or should not be bought and then sold to the public.) = curatore editoriale (Esistono i "cacciatori di autori" o talent scouts che non solo leggono manoscritti e ne sollecitano la pubblicazione con l'editore, ma cercano nuovi autori da lanciare sul mercato, partendo da qualunque luogo di espressione scritta.Oltre ai cercatori di talento, in generale il compito del curatore è anzitutto mantenere i rapporti con l'autore per conto della casa editrice).


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Ciao Necsus ! Questa volta non dovrei fare confusione , spero.


E' lui! Per forza! Grazie, Miri, non avevo trovato questa specifica in Wiki. Avevo ipotizzato _curatore_ già nel primo post, ma quello che a me sembrava un termine troppo generico, diventa invece evidentemente più che specifico con l'aggiunta di _editoriale_...! 
Thank you very very much!


----------



## miri

Necsus, ora però mi viene un dubbio  non è che potrebbe essere "direttore editoriale" ? QUI


*Chi trova, giudica e decide il destino del libro*:
 

_Il curatore editoriale_ e lo "scopritore di talenti" reperiscono gli autori e i titoli.
_Il direttore editoriale_, principale responsabile delle scelte editoriali, decide l'acquisizione del libri e i contratti con gli autori, può coincidere con l'editore.
_Il consulente editoriale_, detto anche lettore, giudica il materiale reperito da scout ed editor e ne valuta il valore intrinseco, oltre a segnalarne debolezze ed errori concettuali. Come anche le altre figure professionali citate sopra, egli può dover essere altamente specializzato, particolarmente nell'editoria tecnica e scientifica.
Forse così si spiegherebbe perchè dice che potrebbe far vendere un fottio di copie ?
Volevo riuscire a darti una risposta tranquilla e invece la confusione è proprio il mio habitat      Spero che possa diventare fruttuosa, grazie a te e agli altri amici del forum!


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Necsus, ora però mi viene un dubbio  non è che potrebbe essere "direttore editoriale" ? QUI


Eh, dubbio lecito... e documentato! Però abbiamo circoscritto il campo, è già tantissimo!


----------



## brian

Ma *redattore* (di libri) non può andare? O è un altro lavoro?


----------



## Necsus

Direi di no, Brian... Questo è un _redattore_ secondo il Garzanti:
*2* chi lavora nella redazione di un giornale, di una rivista; nelle case editrici, chi cura la stesura e la messa a punto dei testi da pubblicare.


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Direi di no, Brian... Questo è un _redattore_ secondo il Garzanti:
> *2* chi lavora nella redazione di un giornale, di una rivista; nelle case editrici, chi cura la stesura e la messa a punto dei testi da pubblicare.


Necsus, in parte sì, però, no?They decide which manuscripts are worthly of becoming published books, *and then they turn those manuscripts into masterpieces."* 

(..stesura e messa a punto..).


----------



## Necsus

london calling said:


> Necsus, in parte sì, però, no?They decide which manuscripts are worthly of becoming published books, *and then they turn those manuscripts into masterpieces."*
> 
> (..stesura e messa a punto..).


No, con stesura e messa a punto direi che ci si riferisce al testo/contenuto del libro, mentre il lavoro del Book Editor mi pare che si svolga più che altro nell'ambito mercato/promozione...


----------



## gelettra

Ciao a tutti!
Probabilmente ora è troppo tardi per dare una risposta tempestiva a questo dubbio amletico, ma poichè studio editoria in UK, pur essendo italiana, forse posso essere d'aiuto.

La verità è che l'editor (in inglese) viene chiamato editor anche in italiano. Vari sono i ruoli che può svolgere un editor, o una persona che lavori in campo editoriale in una casa editrice: dal commissioning editor (che segue passo passo la stesura del libro, ne influenza i contenuti, sceglie persino l'autore giusto per il libro giusto - e per libro giusto qui s'intende l'idea-libro di cui la casa editrice ha bisogno) all'acquisition editor (che invece gira per il mondo, per le fiere del libro, cercando di comperare diritti di altri libri scritti altrove e da tradurre; o, ancora, è il tipico personaggio che ha pile di manoscritti nell'ufficio e cerca tra questi il prossimo best seller).

Un editor, certo, è o può essere il curatore di un libro. A volte corregge la lingua, a volte la struttura di un testo; se la casa editrice è piccola, probabilmente corregge anche le bozze. Ma a volte è la mente che, oltre a dare forma alla struttura del libro, dà anche forma al contenuto del libro stesso.

L'editor di cui si parla sopra è, probabilmente, esattamente questo: uno che del libro ha fatto quasi tutto, fuorchè praticamente scriverlo.


----------



## Hermocrates

Vorrei confermare quanto detto nell'esaustivo post di gelettra.  Anch'io lavoro nell'editoria e sebbene il ruolo preciso dell'_editor_ vari a seconda del singolo editore (=publisher), il termine editor è usato in italiano intradotto dall'inglese.

Per generalizzare, l'editor di solito è la persona di riferimento dell'autore, quella con cui l'autore si interfaccia nella preparazione del testo per la pubblicazione: l'editor conosce la policy della casa editrice e conosce il mercato, e il suo ruolo è quello di assistere l'autore per confezionare il prodotto nel modo più adatto al mercato e meglio corrispondente alle richieste della casa editrice. Sta anche all'editor decidere modifiche, ad esempio fare da curatore a una raccolta di lavori, etc. 

Attenzione, però: l'editor non è un correttore di bozze! Il ruolo dell'editor è più di eminenza grigia dietro l'autore.  Se un libro è ben scritto, spesso (specie nel caso di autori esordienti o non professionisti) è proprio perché dietro c'è un buon editor che ha saputo "migliorarlo".

Rye


----------



## Necsus

Gelettra, ti do il benvenuto in WRF e ti ringrazio per questo tuo primo approfondito contributo...! 
Rye, grazie come sempre per le conferme.


----------



## martabi

ciao a tutti,
anche io devo tradurre un 'editor' (di libro), ma nel mio caso c'è anche un 'manuscript editor': non capisco se è un correttore di bozze o una figura più 'decisionale'...
contesto: Rringraziamenti (all'inizio di un libro):
"We thank our editor, XXX, our manuscript editor, YYY, and our publicist, ZZZ."
"Ringraziamo il nostro editor, il revisore(?) di manoscritto e l'addetto stampa/responsabile del marketing" (anche di quest'ultimo non sono sicurissima)


Grazie per qualsiasi consiglio!


----------



## Crix

Ciao martabi,

il *correttore di bozze* in inglese si chiama _proofreader_, il cui compito è quello di trovare e correggere solo eventuali errori tipografici e/o refusi,  neretti, corsivi, righe a capo, ecc - insomma l'aspetto prettamente tipografico di una bozza, ed il _proofreading _è l'ultima operazione da effettuare prima di mandare in stampa un'opera. Il *revisore *invece si occupa di trovare e correggere eventuali errori grammaticali/sintattici, di stile, di coerenza, ecc., e si occupa anche di migliorare la struttura del testo presentato dallo scrittore. Questa figura in inglese è il _copy editor_. Infine, il _manuscript editor _ha compiti più vasti che possono anche includere la revisione ed è in italiano il *curatore editoriale*. Questi mantiene i rapporti tra scrittore e casa editrice, e aiuta lo scrittore a plasmare la sua opera in termini stilistici, a portare il manoscritto fino al prodotto finale. 

Spero di esserti stata d'aiuto.


----------



## martabi

Grazie mille Crix, molto esauriente 

A questo punto però sono confusa sul ruolo dell'editor, o meglio su cosa distingua un 'manuscript editor' da un 'editor' e basta.
Anche perché, leggendo i post precedenti, mi ero convinta che 'curatore editoriale' fosse alla fine la migliore traduzione di 'editor'...


----------



## Crix

Ciao martabi e prego ,

non hai tutti i torti poiché in effetti un _editor_ in inglese può - o anzi, spesso è - anche il curatore editoriale. Ma dal momento che nel tuo testo si menzionano sia un _editor _che un _manuscript editor_, credo che in questo caso l'_editor _è soprattutto il responsabile delle scelte editoriali della sua casa editrice, decide l'acquisizione di manoscritti  e firma i contratti con gli autori, e quindi sarebbe il *direttore editoriale*. In case editrici piccole questi compiti possono essere coperti da una sola persona, ma nei colossi dell'editoria spesso le figure sono ben distinte e i compiti divisi da più persone. Ad esempio, una grande casa editrice avrà sicuramente un solo direttore editoriale, ma diversi curatori.


----------



## martabi

Ultima domanda: una casa editrice molto grossa può avere anche più di un direttore editoriale? O forse, in questo caso, è più appropriato dire 'direttore di collana'? 

Qui si tratta di casa editrice molto grossa, con un editor per ogni 'settore' (saggistica letteraria, scientifica, politica, ecc.)

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto 
marta


----------



## Crix

Sì certo, anzi volevo farti questa precisazione già prima, ma cercavo di essere il più concisa possibile. Più che di collane, qui si tratta di settori editoriali, all'interno dei quali possono essere pubblicate collane diverse.


----------

